# Saturday BBQ



## WildCard07

Stuck at work today so figured I smoke a brisket and some ribs to pass the time.


----------



## WildCard07

Brisket wrapped and ribs on.


----------



## fishingcacher

Nice BBQ and really nice pit. Did you make it?


----------



## hog_down

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07

fishingcacher said:


> Nice BBQ and really nice pit. Did you make it?


Thanks! No it's actually an old pit that was my uncles. Had it for years. Just recently gave it a makeover. Fire box was rusted out. 
Really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## WildCard07

hog_down said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Hopefully it turns out that way! I'm getting hungry.


----------



## WildCard07

Just about dinner time.


----------



## peelin' drag

That's what I call a great day at work. The Q looks awesome.


----------



## WildCard07

peelin' drag said:


> That's what I call a great day at work. The Q looks awesome.


Thanks. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## WildCard07




----------



## fishingcacher

Nice smoke rings.


----------



## JFolm

That looks amazing!


----------



## GSMAN

Impressive! Meat eaters delight!!


----------



## WildCard07

Thanks guys.


----------



## CaptJack




----------



## WildCard07

Here we go again....


----------



## WildCard07

5 hours in...


----------



## WildCard07

Ribs going on...


----------



## WildCard07

165 and wrapped up.


----------



## WildCard07

Turned out pretty good....











































My first attempt at burnt ends


----------



## dbarham

Looking good!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Man that looks nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

That was making the most out of your time at work.Great job and pics.


----------



## rynochop

Ribs look awesome. Are they hiring where you work?


----------



## WildCard07

Thanks guys. Very happy with they the brisket and ribs turned out this go around. Just had them for lunch at work today.


----------



## WildCard07

rynochop said:


> Ribs look awesome. Are they hiring where you work?


I am always hiring truck drivers. Saturdays are usually quiet/slow in the office so I've found that cooking on the pit helps pass the time and provides for some quality leftovers during the week.


----------



## WildCard07

Threw a pork tenderloin on the pit today for lunch. Turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## K Man

You've got it down man! Good looking grub!


----------



## bigfishtx

Looks dang good. I sure wish I was 20 years younger and could eat that many carbs in one sitting.


----------



## WildCard07

Been a little while since I've done some Saturday BBQ. Time to dust off the pit and get it lit. Today's menu is brisket, pork ribs, beer can chicken, sausage, and some bacon wrapped jalapeÃ±o venison poppers.


----------



## WildCard07

.


----------



## WildCard07

On she goes...


----------



## Hayniedude24

Hell yea.


----------



## WildCard07

5 hours in


----------



## WildCard07




----------



## WildCard07

Well it turned out pretty good and I ate way too much. Venison jalapeÃ±o poppers were a hit.


----------



## bigfishtx

WildCard07 said:


> Well it turned out pretty good and I ate way too much. Venison jalapeÃ±o poppers were a hit.


Did you use tender quick?


----------



## WildCard07

bigfishtx said:


> Did you use tender quick?


No Sir. Never heard of it.


----------



## LandLocked

Awesome! Wish I could do this at work.


----------



## scwine

I believe you got that smoker nailed down! Looks great!


----------

